# FREE COURSE!....(Offer now closed)



## money tree (18 April 2006)

I am giving away several copies of my course to ASF members.

The reason? 

A lot of people are asking "is it any good?"

A few disbelievers saying "theres no such thing as risk-free"

I think there should be a few ASF members who can answer these questions.

But who?

Apply by responding to this thread. State why you feel you should be one of the recipients.


----------



## oz007 (18 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE !*

I love to have a copy of your course as I would like to know what is the difference between your system and Dividend Trading System developed by others.


----------



## fill (18 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE !*

I would like a copy thanks. I am hitting 55 in July and am retiring, so what I've got will have to do me for the rest of my life.    Fill


----------



## scranch (18 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE !*

Hi,
 Don't want to come across as a freeloader,but I wouldn't mind seeing a copy,as being recently retired,I would have more interest in positive geared rather negatively geared investments.
  Brian


----------



## ctp6360 (18 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE !*

I would like a copy as I'm looking for a quick fix to solve my money problems.


----------



## nizar (18 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE !*



			
				ctp6360 said:
			
		

> I would like a copy as I'm looking for a quick fix to solve my money problems.




Wats ur money problem...? Having too much...?!   

Yeh moneytree put me down, im keen to see if risk-free and high returns really do add up...


----------



## Ritzshine (18 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE !*

Thanks for the offer

Im new to Shares and am interested in learning. Moreover I would like to make  positive gearing  an important aspect in my overall strategy.

Ritzy


----------



## kazza (18 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE !*

Hi I would love to receive your free course. I am in the process of progressing from an investor only to a more active trader. Sooo enjoying the learning. 
Karen


----------



## Would Be Trader (18 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE !*

I'd love to receive your free course because having been made redundant at the age of 50 and finding hard to get a job, I would like to resume an income stream.


----------



## Strw23 (18 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE !*

Hello Money Tree
I dont want a copy of your course at this stage as I dont feel I have the spare time and cash to put towards it to evaluate it fully and give the feedback you require.

I do have a couple of questions though.

I had a look at your examples on your web page and found them interesting but was wondering how much starting capital is required for most of your strategies.

In general what returns can you expect? Is it a supplement to your current income or can people expect to use these strategies full time if they are prepared to put in the effort?

What exactly do you want in return from the people you are giving the course to? Do you want them to just read it and comment on it to others or do they have to try a certain amount of strategies and report back within a certain time frame?

Just a sugestion but instead of giving it away to anybody what about giving it to some of the more experienced traders/investors on this site who people tend to listen to and with all their knowledge behind them they could give an unbiased view.

Best of luck with the handout and look forward to hearing the results.

Scott


----------



## RichKid (18 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE !*

I would be interested MT but as some of the others have asked, what are you expecting in return and what type of info would you want from us ie is it really free? Do you mail it out or give us some sort of web access. ie is it course workbook/manual. I assume it's the latest version. Do you need extensive personal details, credit card details etc for security??? Good gesture btw, I hope people benefit from it.


----------



## Sir Burr (18 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE !*



			
				money tree said:
			
		

> I am giving away several copies of my course to ASF members.
> State why you feel you should be one of the recipients.




- I could give a review of it here.
- Like to learn more tax minimising (before June 30!)
- Protect capital etc
- By the look of the subjects, they are new ideas to me.

Cheers


----------



## money tree (18 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE !*

Im glad you responded Richkid as you were one of the people I thought would be ideal.

There are no strings. Its free. I will even pay for printing costs and mail. All I ask is that you give honest feedback whenever ASF members ask for it. Im not asking for biased or contrived views. If you think its crap, say so. Some of it is complex. You dont need to actually use every strategy, but reading and comprehending it would be helpful.

The winners will be mailed out a hard copy. I only need full name, address & phone number. One condition of the deal is that you do not disclose certain strategies in full to anyone, and do not lend your copy to anyone.


----------



## Duckman#72 (18 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE !*

I would be interested MoneyTree.

Although I have criticised some of your posts in the past, I would like the opportunity to see a full range of your strategies and investment philosophies.

Regards

Duckman


----------



## Julia (18 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE !*



			
				RichKid said:
			
		

> I would be interested MT but as some of the others have asked, what are you expecting in return and what type of info would you want from us ie is it really free? Do you mail it out or give us some sort of web access. ie is it course workbook/manual. I assume it's the latest version. Do you need extensive personal details, credit card details etc for security??? Good gesture btw, I hope people benefit from it.




Moneytree,

Ditto Rich's comments for me, please.

Julia


----------



## Happy (18 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE !*

I would like a copy too as I like new ideas and new trading techniques.

However I find it increasingly prohibitive to spend money on new courses, while I manage to pick up ideas from books, as they usually cost fraction of the price compared to courses and seminars.


----------



## Prospector (18 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE !*

Hi Money Tree
I am interested in your product as I continue to expand my thinking but as my accountant is continually sniping about how much buying and selling I do, I am presuming that this trading plan will involve more, and not less!   

Maybe I would be better off using your strategy and firing the accountant  

You have a good marketing plan by the way!


----------



## mikeg (18 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE !*

Hi Peter,

Please put my name in the hat also. I would be very keen to give your course ideas a try. The way my trading is at the moment, I need some try and tested strategies to get me back on track.

Thanks


----------



## kesso (18 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*

Hi Money Tree. I would like to throw my hat in because I can not find something that consistantly works. It could be I am a mug and should not be in this game. My background;
Started reasonably seriously about 1997 with Safety in the Market Starter Pack One, then tried Bill Mclaren's course, then used Supercharts to try to find a winning indicator (of course that failed). Since then I have read a lot and learnt a bit. I now use Amibroker and my weekly sytems work great in backtesting but do not in practice. Now I am trying to learn about volume and price. Somethings got to work.


----------



## Smurf1976 (18 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*

I'm always willing to look at new ideas so count me in.


----------



## RodC (18 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*

Hi Moneytree,

I'm interested as well.

You've been teasing us all with snippets of your strategys for so long it would be good to have a look at the substance.

I have been cynical in the past, but am certainly prepared to study and try your strategys with an open mind, and to provide honest feedback.

regards,

Rod.


----------



## bullmarket (18 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*

hi money tree

Do you advertise the course you are offering to give away for free anywhere on the www?  If so can you post a direct link to your website so that anyone interested can read up on your course to maybe help them decide if they want a free copy or not.

Following the link in your signature leads me to some obscure course which is advertised as costing $590.00 and I can't tell if it's yours or not.......and I recall one of our 'great' leaders once saying there is no such thing as a free lunch.   

_I am always at least initially sceptical when someone offers to give something away for free because it suggests to me there is little or no demand for it from *paying* customers._

cheers

bullmarket


----------



## Dan_ (18 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*

Hi Moneytree,

Great offer and good luck to all of those who receive a copy.

I would like to drop my name in that hat as well, why you ask? well I have now created the opportunity to focus on some of my share trading during the day as well as evenings and I'm at the point of after numerous books and "playtime" in the market to get serious and write / develop my trading plan.

Whilst I have the basic outline and goals I'm now getting down to the fine details (as well as learning Amibroker)

Your insights in the past have provided thought provoking and would be interested in following a course.

Why haven't I paid for one yet is a question you may be asking? well currently I have most of my (small) capital in the market with only a small reserve which is reserved for trading, My current education allowance has been spent on books and awaiting profits before I venture further. 

Thanks for the offer and good luck to all, I look forward to reading your reviews


----------



## money tree (18 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*

www.posigear.8k.com


----------



## bullmarket (18 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*

ok thanks money tree 

So just to clarify - are you offering to give away for free the entire course that would normally cost $590.00 or just the free samples I see anyone could download from your site anyway without having to give you their names and addresses as you asked for earlier?

cheers

bullmarket


----------



## shaneric (18 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*

I'm going to put my name down too thanks money tree. I'm not an extremely confident trader and I think a look into the more advanced techniques and approaches that I'm yet to be exposed too could really help and give me a bit more of a solid ground to stand on.

I just took a look at your site and the course looks very promising. Have you thought about getting yourself a .com.au domain?


----------



## Smurf1976 (18 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*

Just had a look at the link you posted Money Tree. Looks interesting and I agree with your comments about buying for yield being the way to go.


----------



## sarahmeehan3 (18 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*

Yes, I would be very interested. I am continuing to learn and wish to continue on my journey of the stockmarket for the long term.

Regards

Sarah


----------



## crackaton (18 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*

Yeah me too thanks. Always open to new ideas.


----------



## RichKid (18 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE !*



			
				money tree said:
			
		

> Im glad you responded Richkid as you were one of the people I thought would be ideal.
> 
> There are no strings. Its free. I will even pay for printing costs and mail. All I ask is that you give honest feedback whenever ASF members ask for it. Im not asking for biased or contrived views. If you think its crap, say so. Some of it is complex. You dont need to actually use every strategy, but reading and comprehending it would be helpful.
> 
> The winners will be mailed out a hard copy. I only need full name, address & phone number. One condition of the deal is that you do not disclose certain strategies in full to anyone, and do not lend your copy to anyone.




Thanks MT, I will have to discuss some of the ethical issues and administrative matters with Joe and Wayne and reflect on it before proceeding; if it's just feedback and opinions you're after it sounds like it may be ok.

I'm posting this publicly as ASF members need to be aware that we try our best to be fair to all here on ASF, especially if it appears that I may be biased when I make certain statements about MT's course in future.

Just for starters, I like MT's instalment warrant div stip strategy as discussed elsewhere on ASF and I've mentioned that and other strategies/educators/courses which I think are of value imo.
If I do go ahead with it you should remember that I may not understand all the parts in your course but I will try to get my head around them.  I obviously can only comment on what I like and dislike and it may not be in the form of a complete review. I may also take several months to go through the whole course but will post my observations as I necessary.

Just as I love the work of people like Nick Radge and comment on it without invitation I will be happy to do that for you if it appeals to me. Based on what you have mentioned so far I'm sure I'll have lots of positive stuff (and maybe some constructive feedback) to offer.


----------



## crackaton (18 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE !*



			
				RichKid said:
			
		

> Thanks MT, I will have to discuss some of the ethical issues and administrative matters with Joe and Wayne and reflect on it before proceeding; if it's just feedback and opinions you're after it sounds like it may be ok.
> 
> I'm posting this publicly as ASF members need to be aware that we try our best to be fair to all here on ASF, especially if it appears that I may be biased when I make certain statements about MT's course in future.
> 
> ...





What's the link I'd be interested to read please.


----------



## hissho (18 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*

I'd like to ask for a copy as well.
I've heard of a lot of buzzwords and have "been there and done that". 99.9% of them are full of fluff with little stuff. and thanks God they ONLY charge a few grands for their "secrets". on the other hand i do always believe that there should be some honet ppl out there, with a real passion to help others by sharing their knowledge and experience, instead of getting rich by selling "secrets"...

thanks money_tree!


----------



## Porper (18 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*



			
				money tree said:
			
		

> I am giving away several copies of my course to ASF members.
> 
> The reason?
> 
> ...





I'd be interested in other peoples feedback as I believe there is no such thing as good returns being totally risk free.Minimal risk, yes, no risk, not in this world.

Just to clarify I don't want to be "in the hat" thanks.


----------



## pete152 (18 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*

Count me in as I need all the help I can Get,
Thanks,
Peter


----------



## Mofra (18 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*

MT,

I have to admit I am intrigued - more due to the fact that just as I was waking up yesterday, my mind drifted back to an old derivatives thread you started a while ago about minimal risk & larger returns. I'd nominate myself, however please bear in mind I spend the majority of resources these days on net credit spread strategies rather than picking direction; so depending on the areas of the course that are direction-depandant on their success, I may not be the best candidate.

Still will consider purchasing the course, although a written review from someone on this site may help the final decision (plenty of reading to do first).

Good luck with your product,

Mofra


----------



## money tree (19 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*



			
				Mofra said:
			
		

> Still will consider purchasing the course, although a written review from someone on this site may help the final decision




you mean you havent read the review via the link in my signature? he is an ASF member!


----------



## RichKid (19 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE !*



			
				crackaton said:
			
		

> What's the link I'd be interested to read please.




crackaton, 
Here you go, always try the search function at the top of each page first, it's quite easy to find stuff, check Rozella's thread too, there are other strategies involving warrants, try the ASF warrants forum or the www.ASX.com.au warrants section for strategies. https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=755&highlight=dividend+strip

btw, MT, I like your powerpoint concept, some things are easier to follow visually, maybe you can add audio too if it helps, I hope you'll be updating the figures in those slides to reflect new tax brackets and new laws too as that'll be very helpful. Look forward to seeing more of your posts here on ASF, it's one of the easiest ways to build a reputation, but please be aware of the rules re spruiking, just run things by Joe, he's is very accomodating, as the vast majority of members will attest.


----------



## Vampire (19 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*

I would love a copy. Reason? I would like to better myself in the understanding of Shares and the best way is to see how other successful people do it. I like  seeing the many ways in which the sharemarket is interpreted from the POV of others. Your course would be a great addition and help to me.


----------



## crackaton (19 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE !*



			
				RichKid said:
			
		

> crackaton,
> Here you go, always try the search function at the top of each page first, it's quite easy to find stuff, check Rozella's thread too, there are other strategies involving warrants, try the ASF warrants forum or the www.ASX.com.au warrants section for strategies. https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=755&highlight=dividend+strip
> 
> btw, MT, I like your powerpoint concept, some things are easier to follow visually, maybe you can add audio too if it helps, I hope you'll be updating the figures in those slides to reflect new tax brackets and new laws too as that'll be very helpful. Look forward to seeing more of your posts here on ASF, it's one of the easiest ways to build a reputation, but please be aware of the rules re spruiking, just run things by Joe, he's is very accomodating, as the vast majority of members will attest.




Thanks mate. And I agree about Joe, he's done well to get a forumn going that puts up with a bit of ****, but is still imformative.


----------



## bvbfan (19 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*

Hi Moneytree, I'd appreciate looking into this offer you have

PS thanks for the email


----------



## Strw23 (20 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*

Hello Money Tree
I previously said that I wasnt interested in your deal because I dont have the spare capital at present. The money circumstances havent changed but if you just want someone to read it and give honest recomendations on the content I can do that. Who knows if it is good I could always post a recomendation on the Home Trader forum.

Scott


----------



## SUNBEMO (20 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*

Hi Money Tree,

I would also like to be included in your offer, over the last 5 years I have undertaken a few courses especially involving options and I have found not many meet the expectations that are promoted by the sellers. I therefore would like to review something that I dont need to pay for upfront as well material produced by a walker instead of a talker.


----------



## astojic86 (20 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*

Hi 

I would like a free copy of your course. I am 19 and have around $20,000 to invest (money which i worked hard to get). I have been investing for the last two years and have made alright profits. I am studying Accounting and Finance at university and am in my 2nd year, your strategies would be a very interesting read. 

thanks for your consideration


The guys that are 55 and want to retire are old enough and have enough $$$$ to buy your book, so don't give it to them for free  :


----------



## money tree (20 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*



			
				astojic86 said:
			
		

> The guys that are 55 and want to retire are old enough and have enough $$$$ to buy your book, so don't give it to them for free  :




lol   

It cracks me up when people wont spent a few $$$ to find out how to save $5k and probably more.......I guess thats karma for tightwads.


----------



## bullmarket (20 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*

hi moneytree



			
				money tree said:
			
		

> lol
> 
> It cracks me up when people wont spent a few $$$ to find out how to save $5k and probably more.......I guess thats karma for tightwads.




hmmmm....interesting opinion in your reply to asto's comment about your book and you're entitled to it 

Maybe your course could be beneficial to some...I don't know or care.

But surely you're not suggesting there aren't people out there with far superior intelligence, qualifications, experience and success than what you might claim to have that could be far better mentors, counsellors, advisers etc are you?   

From what I've seen in your posts the last couple of days you have got things wrong on far too many occasions for my liking 

Thanks for the offer for a free course but I will stay with my own adviser/mentor that I have trusted for quite a few years now.

good luck in your endeavours.

bullmarket


----------



## Sir Burr (22 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*

Has anyone heard anything about this FREE course?

I've been logging in hoping to see a Private Message. Nothing yet????


----------



## scranch (22 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*



			
				astojic86 said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> I would like a free copy of your course. I am 19 and have around $20,000 to invest (money which i worked hard to get). I have been investing for the last two years and have made alright profits. I am studying Accounting and Finance at university and am in my 2nd year, your strategies would be a very interesting read.
> 
> ...



HOW DARE YOU PRESUME TO JUDGE HOW MUCH A 55 Yr OLD HAS,OR DOESN'T HAVE.
I could say that at 19,with $20,000 to invest,you could afford $500.00 yourself and not notice it.A lot of us have had virtually no super until the last few years(I got super put in for me when I was was already over 50),and have got enough to live on now because I was working 2 jobs for years.
My wife has started a couple of hours a day in a cleaning job at the age of 66.
Good luck with your studies,you're in the right field.
Money Tree,forget I asked,I don't like to come across as a freeloader.
Brian


----------



## professor_frink (22 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*



			
				scranch said:
			
		

> HOW DARE YOU PRESUME TO JUDGE HOW MUCH A 55 Yr OLD HAS,OR DOESN'T HAVE.
> I could say that at 19,with $20,000 to invest,you could afford $500.00 yourself and not notice it.A lot of us have had virtually no super until the last few years(I got super put in for me when I was was already over 50),and have got enough to live on now because I was working 2 jobs for years.
> My wife has started a couple of hours a day in a cleaning job at the age of 66.
> Good luck with your studies,you're in the right field.
> ...




calm down scranch, think he was joking. you don't want to give yourself a heart attack now do you!


----------



## bullmarket (22 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*

Hi Sir Burr 



			
				Sir Burr said:
			
		

> Has anyone heard anything about this FREE course?
> 
> I've been logging in hoping to see a Private Message. Nothing yet????




I hope you didn't give your credit card number    

cheers

bullmarket


----------



## wayneL (22 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*



			
				scranch said:
			
		

> HOW DARE YOU PRESUME TO JUDGE HOW MUCH A 55 Yr OLD HAS,OR DOESN'T HAVE.
> I could say that at 19,with $20,000 to invest,you could afford $500.00 yourself and not notice it.A lot of us have had virtually no super until the last few years(I got super put in for me when I was was already over 50),and have got enough to live on now because I was working 2 jobs for years.
> My wife has started a couple of hours a day in a cleaning job at the age of 66.
> Good luck with your studies,you're in the right field.
> ...




True.

S#!t happens in peoples lives... divorce, bankruptcy, emezlement, bad luck, illness. My old man lost everything at the age of 50 through what could be termed as a series of unfortunate events... bad luck. 

He came good, but not everybody has wherewithall, for various reasons.

Let's be gentle on each other eh?

Cheers


----------



## Julia (22 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*



			
				wayneL said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> S#!t happens in peoples lives... divorce, bankruptcy, emezlement, bad luck, illness. My old man lost everything at the age of 50 through what could be termed as a series of unfortunate events... bad luck.
> 
> ...




So true, Wayne.
Let's not leap to judgments on people about whose lives we know nothing.

Julia


----------



## scranch (22 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*

professor_frinf,
           I may have lost my sense of humour and failed to see the joke
Working in the place I did sometimes made me want to jump on my horse with my lance and charge a few windmills.
 One guy at 55 in the 04-05 financial year grossed,$27.500,and that was in his 35th year of service.If you didn't ask you didn't get.We had an illegal working for us getting $400 a week,the boss told me he felt guilty about paying so little,then shrugged and said"if I gave him more he'd only spend it",probably would have too,on his wife and three kids.He was deported last year,and they sometimes need 2 guys to do what he did on his own.
Ten years ago the boss' wife who was working there,left when she got pregnant.No worries,he just added her pay to his so the same gross pay was coming in.She is now back working there,mainly from home.I know it is none of my business,if the owner didn't want him to do it he could've stopped it.
It was just that it stuck in my throat that that some were looked after a lot better than others,not because of working ability,but by making a lot of noise,or being in the clique.
 Wayne,
you are spot on,we do not know other peoples circumstances.Sometimes I go back to see the guys at work,one of them is pushing 69.He is the first guy I saw when I started my first job 51 years ago.He suffered a divorce after a long marriage and is married to someone in a similar situation who is 58.They are renting and he has to keep working until his wife is old enough for the pension,plus he needs the money from the gov.for working till 70 to make it a bit easier for them.Always marry a rich older woman I say.
 Brian.
 PS.Moneytree,
  I looked at the presentation on your site,and I can see where you are coming from,but the $120.000 a year salary through me a bit.That is 3 times more than I ever made working for a boss.


----------



## Chief Wigam (23 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*

Hi Money Tree, I would like to put my hand out for a copy. I like the idea of having to learn via a workbook and compare my answers. I have heard of dividend trading strategies but figure everyone knows about them already. I would like to go through both the easy and complex strategies and provide some feedback. May be we can start a results forum showing what people managed to achieve using the strategies so that it could be displayed which were the most useful and popular.


----------



## ozymick (23 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*

hi 

Yep count me in if you are still giving away.
always good to read and learn more

michael


----------



## professor_frink (23 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*



			
				scranch said:
			
		

> professor_frinf,
> I may have lost my sense of humour and failed to see the joke
> Working in the place I did sometimes made me want to jump on my horse with my lance and charge a few windmills.
> One guy at 55 in the 04-05 financial year grossed,$27.500,and that was in his 35th year of service.If you didn't ask you didn't get.We had an illegal working for us getting $400 a week,the boss told me he felt guilty about paying so little,then shrugged and said"if I gave him more he'd only spend it",probably would have too,on his wife and three kids.He was deported last year,and they sometimes need 2 guys to do what he did on his own.
> ...



scranch,
sorry if I offended you last night,I was just having a bit of fun, it's a similar comment I make to my parents, aunties and uncles when they get worked up about something- a general light hearted comment to ease the tension in a room.
asto was having a bit of fun with the comment they made, I'm sure it wasn't meant to offend you personally, and I'm sorry if your situation is less than ideal, but hey, your interested in the stockmarket, and are obviously looking to learn by being on this site, so surely it's not all bad! Just by being interested and trying to learn, your well ahead of the majority of the population, so you still can have a chance to improve your situation over the next few years. I hope you get some good information out of this site and the people on it, which you surely will, and hopefully you can transform that extra information into some extra cashflow down the track.


----------



## JustaReader (23 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*

Great if you could include me as well. Always willing to look at new ideas.


----------



## luderick (23 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*

Thanks for the offer Money Tree,

I'm always looking for new ideas, looking to learn.

Please count me in.

Peter


----------



## scranch (23 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*

professor_frink,
      No offence taken by any thing you said,I do the same thing myself sometimes.
Sorry to give the impression that things are less than ideal for me.
Actually since leaving work things have been pretty good plus we have an investment unit which we hope to move into in a couple of years and maybe sell our house,or rent it for a while to supplement our super.
It is just as I have got older I seem to have a heightened social conscience.
When I retired the "illegal" came up to me with a piece of paper," I owe my brother $xxx",I had lent him something toward his kids school fees(he wanted them to have a good education to have a better life than his,and also maybe to look after him a bit).He had tears in his eyes when I said I had told him to forget it and I remembered nothing about it.
When his wife and him,together with a 10 year daughter were deported(they let 2 sons 17,18 stay,applying permanent for residency)not one of the guys earning the big bucks at work would throw in a lousy $5.00.
 The only ones to put in were the battlers,and a vietnese guy who got away on a boat as a teenager.
I didn't really take offence at astrojic86,putting it down to youth.
I have a son whose biggest gripe was that we had 2 tax free thresholds in our house,because we both worked,while he only had 1.
It didn't enter his head that we were working a total of about 90 hours a week to earn what he was making in 38.
To be young again and know what I know now.Would I make the same mistakes again?To right but I would enjoy it a lot more.
   Brian


----------



## zozzy222 (23 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*

Hi MoneyTree,

I would be very interested in obtaining a copy of your course and am willing to review the content. 

I'm looking for an extra income stream to compliment my salary after I got burnt in an off the plan property purchase. I have paid my outstanding debt and am now ready to move forward. I also have line of credit from nab ready to put into action!

Looking forward to it!

Steve.


----------



## Sir Burr (23 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*



			
				bullmarket said:
			
		

> Hi Sir Burr
> I hope you didn't give your credit card number
> 
> cheers
> bullmarket




Bullmarket,

No, I haven't given my credit card number, why?

Actually, between you and I after seeing the video and the $120,000 salary a year example I'm wondering if any of the tips would be useful in my own situation.

BTW I did a search on past posts and was rather surprised by this:
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=6089#post6089

Bazaar, what's going on here is this for real or an advertising scam?

SB


----------



## bullmarket (23 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*

Hi Sir Burr 

my credit card response was simply my strange at times sense of humour in reply to your earlier post regarding not having received a reply from money tree - I got the impression you might have been concerned he'd done a runner   

regarding that link you posted, I have no idea. Personally I have no interest in money tree's course.  

cheers

bullmarket


----------



## quinny (23 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*

Hi Moneytree,

Just a few weeks ago I had looked at your webpage and was going to purchase the course. However at the time I decided against it as I was just going to be starting a new course (nothing to do with shares) and didn't know how much time it would take up.

Now that I have started it and feel comfortable with the time needed for it I would be very interested in having a look at your course. Especially if it's free. 

Very happy to give feedback too.

As to the reason why, well I have worked in the share trading industry for over 7 years (only recently left) and due to compliance rules was not able to trade as freely as I wanted and did not ever hear about these other trading strategies. Most of the advisors I knew did not like to deal in anything outside of the ordinary share.

I am interested in increasing my passive income level. I would like to see how much benefit different share trading strategies could offer me.

Thanks,
Quinny


----------



## Bobby (23 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*

Hope that every one knows that to make money, it comes from someone losing it.

Thats the  game.  



Bob.


----------



## zozzy222 (23 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*

money tree,

I am one of the many people who have replied to your free course offer. As much as I'd dearly love to receive a free copy of your course I'm thinking my odds aren't good considering the large number of reponses, and I'm pretty sure your not going to give us all a copy. So how would you feel about a revised offer - If a member agrees to review your course and post the results they can purchase the course for half the usual price. Atleast this way you get something in return. It would be up to you how many members you wish to offer this to.

You can count me in.

Steve.


----------



## RichKid (24 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*



			
				zozzy222 said:
			
		

> money tree,
> 
> I am one of the many people who have replied to your free course offer. As much as I'd dearly love to receive a free copy of your course I'm thinking my odds aren't good considering the large number of reponses, and I'm pretty sure your not going to give us all a copy. So how would you feel about a revised offer - If a member agrees to review your course and post the results they can purchase the course for half the usual price. Atleast this way you get something in return. It would be up to you how many members you wish to offer this to.
> 
> ...




Anything of that kind would have to go by Joe first, this is not a site for free marketing. I'm not saying MT is going to do it but just in case it is considered it's good to check first.


----------



## Prospector (24 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*

Hi again
I am just thinking that I will withdraw my hand as I dont think I have the time to fully evaluate it, and it wouldnt be fair to take this opportunity from others who can give it justice!

But I will be interested to hear their outcomes!  

Thanks for the Offer MT!


----------



## money tree (25 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*

envelope please.......

the winners are:

- bvbfan
- richkid
- Julia

I looked for people who were prominant posters, but those who contribute and dont get into arguments. Consider this a reward for making ASF a better place.   

PM me with details.

perhaps Joe could give an answer to the proposal re half price courses?


----------



## Duckman#72 (26 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*



			
				money tree said:
			
		

> envelope please.......
> 
> the winners are:
> 
> ...




Congratulations to the several winners. And might I add - good safe choices Money Tree. 

You couldn't find nicer people on ASF.


----------



## Happy (26 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*

Well well well, let me sum up the freebie saga.

1. Free course – just put your hand up – one can assume random selection

2. 50 and over are laughed at and ridiculed – one can exclude self if not young enough

3. Final selection to lovely contributors – looks like change of conditions – one did not have a chance if doesn’t meet new criteria.

And probably this post looks like sour grapes to everybody else.

Of course congratulations to winners and just funny thought, according to final selection criteria, owner of the course could not give one to himself, luckily he doesn’t have to.


----------



## bullmarket (26 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*

Hi happy 

don't worry about it 

if you look back at one of his earlier posts you will see that at first he clearly states there are no strings attached and then in the same post goes on to impose what are essentially unenforceable conditions in that you must not disclose certain strategies (and he doesn't specify which ones) to anyone at all and you also must not lend his course notes to anyone either....I'll be getting a copy from someone who has a copy anyway after they have finished with it to see what all the fuss is about over his course 

to me, the whole exercise came across as a desperate attempt to drum up some awareness of his course by resorting to giving it away for free.

the whole things sounded suss because whenever someone gives away something for free when they usually charge for it, it suggests to me there isn't much demand for it.

so the moral of the story is - don't lose any sleep over missing out if you put your hand up for a copy 

cheers

bullmarket


----------



## RichKid (26 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*

MT,

Thanks very much for the offer, I'm close to accepting, keeping in mind what I have stated before in this thread. If there are any 'strings attached' or expectations on your part I think it's best you you state it all clearly now so that I know what I'm getting into, eg which strategies (or page/chapter numbers) are to be kept 'secret' and an acknowledgment that if some or all are already known to others (even if in a similar form) then we should all be free to discuss it. I would also prefer to deal anonymously, will pm you about it.

btw, MT- when I said you could build your reputation by posting more on ASF I didn't mean you have to post parts of your course (although that's good as well); you are welcome to contribute to threads generally as do other experienced posters here. I have personally found a number of your posts to be excellent although you don't post as frequently these days. I'm sure your knowledge would be appreciated, just as long as we don't get personal here on ASF a good debate is always welcome. I assume you already know of the advertising options if your prefer that to general posting. 

Rich


----------



## astojic86 (26 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*

hey sorry to all the older people i pissed off. Didn't think people would take that much offense to it, 

anyway i really got one thing to say, you can get all this information for FREE, go to your public library or university library pick up some accounting and finance books go to the contents page and look for things that look interesting for you to read, hey i bet you will find all this info for FREEEEEEEE that moneytree is offering.


There is no secrets in this world, everything is written down in books. 


YOU HAVE TO GET OFF YOUR ASS AND GO READ IT  

For everyone that is a stupid go buy this book and waste 500$ 
If you need to buy the book you should not be investing money, your financial advisor should be doing it for you. 

And if youi find the books at the university interesting you might want to send me 500$ instead.


----------



## RichKid (26 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*



			
				astojic86 said:
			
		

> hey sorry to all the older people i pissed off. Didn't think people would take that much offense to it,
> 
> anyway i really got one thing to say, you can get all this information for FREE, go to your public library or university library pick up some accounting and finance books go to the contents page and look for things that look interesting for you to read, hey i bet you will find all this info for FREEEEEEEE that moneytree is offering.
> 
> ...




I agree that you don't have to spend big bucks to learn stuff, especially at the start (but software, data and hardware can cost a bit), plenty of books in local libraries and cheap books at the bookshops; although some things aren't in the books and it helps to have a guiding hand on occasion, especially in the area of psychology and trade mgmt. A few of us here on ASF have posted some titles in the Beginners Forum for newbies (search using keywords like 'books'). Another thing that you need is time and patience, the markets will always be there, no rush.

You certainly shouldn't be wasting large amounts of your capital on learning stuff that is freely available.  Can't really comment on MT's course in full but from some of the samples he's shared it looks similar to stuff in published books, but then similar doesn't mean identical and the purpose of the review is to see if it has something of value to add- guess I'll know if this arrangement works out.


----------



## astojic86 (26 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*



			
				RichKid said:
			
		

> I agree that you don't have to spend big bucks to learn stuff, especially at the start (but software, data and hardware can cost a bit), plenty of books in local libraries and cheap books at the bookshops; although some things aren't in the books and it helps to have a guiding hand on occasion, especially in the area of psychology and trade mgmt. A few of us here on ASF have posted some titles in the Beginners Forum for newbies (search using keywords like 'books'). Another thing that you need is time and patience, the markets will always be there, no rush.
> 
> You certainly shouldn't be wasting large amounts of your capital on learning stuff that is freely available.  Can't really comment on MT's course in full but from some of the samples he's shared it looks similar to stuff in published books, but then similar doesn't mean identical and the purpose of the review is to see if it has something of value to add- guess I'll know if this arrangement works out.





Totally agree you need time and patience and the right starting capital,

I think a good start is $5000 to $7000, things get interesting with that amount of money, and you don;t need huge gains to make $$$$$. Plus brokerage doesn;t feel as though it is taking a large chunch of profits. 

I can bet all my money that every single thing he has written in his book is freely available, as i said there is nothing secret in this world, everything is written in a book.

Even the psychology part aswell lol go look at the psychology books  sure they have something on sharemarket and how humans react to loses and wins.


----------



## astojic86 (26 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*

LoL also you can go to your local university and go sit in on lectures, some of you old people might want to do that since you got a lot of time on your hands LOL 

 just messing around people. The lectures are free ( if you aint a student ) no one will notice you there, and if someone asks you what you are doing just say you are an international or mature age student and your student number is 

N43436234

or

S23356543
 and they will leave you alone :  :


----------



## money tree (26 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*



			
				astojic86 said:
			
		

> anyway i really got one thing to say, you can get all this information for FREE, go to your public library or university library pick up some accounting and finance books go to the contents page and look for things that look interesting for you to read, hey i bet you will find all this info for FREEEEEEEE that moneytree is offering. There is no secrets in this world, everything is written down in books.




lol !     

So I guess all those medical researchers should stop wasting their time eh? What about inventors........I suppose everything has already been invented? Well geez........we are in for a boring decade, no new books, no new inventions.....I mean how can anything new be written if everything has already been written?

Perhaps you could back up your statement? How about sharing with us which book demonstrates the mechanics of a 'risk-free instalment div-strip'?
Or maybe you could tell us which book discusses the 'fold line' strategy? Or maybe the 'short interest' strategy? hell........I will be astounded if you can even describe one of em.


----------



## 123enen (26 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*



			
				Happy said:
			
		

> Well well well, let me sum up the freebie saga.
> 
> And probably this post looks like sour grapes to everybody else.
> 
> Of course congratulations to winners and just funny thought, according to final selection criteria, owner of the course could not give one to himself, luckily he doesn’t have to.



If it looks like sour grapes and reads like sour grapes then......



			
				bullmarket said:
			
		

> Hi happy
> 
> to me, the whole exercise came across as a desperate attempt to drum up some awareness of his course by resorting to giving it away for free.
> 
> ...




So, what is wrong with that. Sometimes that is a necessary tactic.
Isn't that how tip sheets work.
Huntley's, Int. investor, etc. etc.
Are you suggesting there isn't demand for them.


----------



## money tree (26 April 2006)

*bullmarket vs shrink*



			
				bullmarket said:
			
		

> to me, the whole exercise came across as a desperate attempt to drum up some awareness of his course by resorting to giving it away for free.




Im wondering why it is you continually stick your nose into matters which do not concern you, then step on others toes in some pathetic attempt to raise your own status. 

I pity people like you. You suffer from such low self-esteem that you create conflict around you in a misguided attempt to establish some twisted sense of existence justification. Basicly, you subconsciously feel so worthless that you will do ANYTHING to make others notice you. 

You think that you are some kind of riteous vigilante.....and this is what you use to justify your existence. You dont have anything of value to add, so you appoint yourself deputy and assume to judge and sentence. It would be funny if it wasnt so sad.

How on earth do you expect your standing in this community to ascend by attempting to make others look bad? Thats delusional.

Welcome to my ignore list.


----------



## bullmarket (26 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*

Hi 123enen 

*If you go back and read my posts more closely you will see that I didn't say there was no demand so I'm not sure what point you are trying to make.*

I just called it as I see it and if you have any verifiable numbers or other info that proves anything I said is incorrect in that extract or the rest of the post you quoted from then feel free to post it but I know you won't be able to. 

In the mean time I will continue to post things as I see them here and anywhere else I see fit 

cheers

bullmarket


----------



## 123enen (26 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*

I will quote you again.




			
				bullmarket said:
			
		

> the whole things sounded suss because whenever someone gives away something for free when they usually charge for it, it suggests to me *there isn't much demand for it.*
> 
> cheers
> 
> bullmarket


----------



## astojic86 (26 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*



			
				money tree said:
			
		

> lol !
> 
> So I guess all those medical researchers should stop wasting their time eh? What about inventors........I suppose everything has already been invented? Well geez........we are in for a boring decade, no new books, no new inventions.....I mean how can anything new be written if everything has already been written?
> 
> ...






LOL i suppose that you have come to ASF to show everyone your new investment strategies that you have formulated yourself.

Money Tree didn't formulate anything in my opinion. 

Everything can be learnt from textbook where did money tree learn?


While I was undertaking the challenge I found an interesting site http://books.google.com.au/

You can read books for FREEEEEE 


Short Interest:
http://books.google.com.au/books?q="short+interest"&btnG=Search+Books&as_brr=0


Risk Free
http://books.google.com.au/books?q=risk+free+dividend&btnG=Search+Books&as_brr=0
http://www.google.com.au/search?cli...f+risk-free+dividend&meta=&btnG=Google+Search


Yep you are right i have no idea what those things are maybe my books that I have read reffer to them in a different name or slightly different term. Maybe I didn't read about those terms yet. 

I did read an interesting thing in my finance book. I am using that infromation an make $$$$. And i didn't pay for it I got the info for FREEEEEE. 


Everything is FREE you just have to find it, or you can pay to have information gathered for you. 

But one thing his book will probably be as useful as any book you buy in the book store. IF you want a read book go to the university and find one.


----------



## bullmarket (26 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*

no problem 123enen 

that extract seems to be in plain English to me and that is how I see things and so I don't see your point.

so I'll ask you again - do you have any verifiable info that proves how I see it as being wrong? I know you don't 

cheers

bullmarket


----------



## astojic86 (26 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*

its a good idea to give the book away for free to a few people and i'm sure it will be an interesting read, but how many of you will actually use any strategies, 

and what strategies apply to you.


----------



## money tree (26 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*

astojic86

the "short interest (how many traders are interested in shorting)" is a statistic. This is different. Short interest as a strategy involves being short something to collect interest (% p.a.)


----------



## wayneL (26 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*

astojic,

Not everything can be found ion a textbook.

I have a strategy you will not find in any book. It never will be either because there are several variable within the strategy that cannot be defined readily in print.

I could describe the basics, but then I would have to kill you


----------



## astojic86 (26 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*

The one thing I will give Money Tree is he did go to the effort of going to collect all the info. I am also pretty sure it is Australian information about taxes and laws. 

Shorting is in many books for sure. A person just has to know how to use it. I guess I forget that alot of people don't actually know how to think. So having all the step written down for you is a great way to read about how OTHER people make money.

I have to say this anyone that doesn't take the initiative to find and learn on their own will never make any money and will probably  be too stupid to use your book : and blame you for their losses.


----------



## astojic86 (26 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*



			
				wayneL said:
			
		

> astojic,
> 
> Not everything can be found ion a textbook.
> 
> ...




Strategies aren't written in books, the books just describe how and what certain things in finance are and how they work. The person reading has to work out ways to use those financial tools to advance his or her position.


----------



## astojic86 (26 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*



			
				wayneL said:
			
		

> astojic,
> 
> Not everything can be found ion a textbook.
> 
> ...




Strategy A) 

1) Get dart board stick up names of resource companies.
2) Throw darts and collect the names of the companies you hit
3) Go to commsec put 10 K on each stock
4) Get your Kuran/Bible or other holy book 
5) Pray 


Strategy B)

1) Put all the company names in a hat and pick 3 at random
2) Go to commsec put 10 K on each stock
3) Get your holy book 
4) Pray 


LOL wayne you gambler  : lol what is it the hat or the dart board today :


JUST KIDDING


----------



## RichKid (26 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*



			
				astojic86 said:
			
		

> The one thing I will give Money Tree is he did go to the effort of going to collect all the info. I am also pretty sure it is Australian information about taxes and laws.
> 
> Shorting is in many books for sure. A person just has to know how to use it. I guess I forget that alot of people don't actually know how to think. So having all the step written down for you is a great way to read about how OTHER people make money.
> 
> I have to say this anyone that doesn't take the initiative to find and learn on their own will never make any money and will probably be too stupid to use your book : and blame you for their losses.




Astojic,
I don't think you need to go to uni or do a finance course to become a profitable investor or trader. And reading all the books in the world may not be enough for some, but I'd rather not say that they don't know how to think, they may be good at somethign else (eg property investing or running a shop), it's just that they aren't suited to shares. 

Some MBA's spend all their time giving their hard earned money to profitable traders, traders who've never seen the inside of a uni library. Fact is someone can even be given a profitable mechanical system and they can still manage to lose money. There are bound to be people without a tertiary education who are way more profitable than 90% of the people who post on ASF. So books are great and useful but it's not the be all and end all or way more people would be rich off the stockmarket since books are very accessible in Australia. Best to be humble towards the market, it's not as easy as it first appears in my limited experience.

One thing that a good course does is it saves you some time (and money as time can cost money) and can help you avoid certain mistakes. It can streamline and focus your thought processes. But there are lots of courses and schemes being touted so we have to be careful. MT is at least thinking outside the square and trying to come up with different methods, they may not all work at first but at least it's a start. Not everyone gets the same thing out of a course, similar to different people reading the same book, each one can come away with a different experience.


----------



## RichKid (26 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*



			
				astojic86 said:
			
		

> Strategy A)
> ---
> ----
> LOL wayne you gambler  : lol what is it the hat or the dart board today :
> ...



Astojic,
You might like Wayne's blog (see his signature). Read some of his free gambling and mm articles, interesting stuff. You may have read it all in a book before though.


----------



## Duckman#72 (26 April 2006)

*Re: bullmarket vs shrink*



			
				money tree said:
			
		

> Welcome to my ignore list.




Congratulations Bullmarket!  Posting on this thread wasn't completely wasted.
You might have got the best deal of everyone yet. 

Now......if only I could get on his ignore list.  What a .................


----------



## Julia (26 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*



			
				Happy said:
			
		

> Well well well, let me sum up the freebie saga.
> 
> 1. Free course – just put your hand up – one can assume random selection
> 
> ...




Hello Happy

Aren't you rather making some assumptions about age?  I don't recall having posted my age and I have no idea of the ages of either of the other two people selected.

Julia


----------



## Prospector (26 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*

I'm confused, or maybe having a blonde moment    I dont dare say a seniors moment  

Why all the angst just because someone has offered their research/systems for free appraisal, so that if the situation arises, they can post some information (or their experiences) with it?
If you were not interested in the system then why bother to post, if you were not selected then, well, that's life!

Why all the ego trips here?

(Actually with my current stock selection in the competition maybe I should offer my secrets  )

Now everybody, lets get back to some PRODUCTIVE discussion and respect each other for who they are!


----------



## bullmarket (26 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*

Hi Julia 

I didn't think Happy was referring to you or anyone in particular regarding age.

I thought he was referring to post #44 in this thread.

*Hi Duckman*

yep, I may as well enjoy it while it lasts   

cheers

bullmarket


----------



## Bobby (26 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*

Go Julia .

Well Said !!.

Bob


----------



## bullmarket (26 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*

Julia, and my reply to post #44 is post #45

I think those 2 posts will probably clear up what Happy was referring to and it doesn't appear to be directed at you personally or anyone else.

hope this helps and I'm calling it a day 

good night

bullmarket


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (27 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*



			
				bullmarket said:
			
		

> Hi 123enen
> 
> In the mean time I will continue to post things as I see them here and anywhere else I see fit
> 
> ...




Where, on the brick wall outside?


----------



## RichKid (27 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*

Okay, that's about enough of the silly personal attacks, if this is contructive criticism that's fine but otherwise it'll descend into a free for all. A bit of 'backchat' and joking is okay but I have a feeling this is going to get nasty if it goes on for much longer. There have been some good exchanges here about the value of courses vs free info and related topics but some posts have been quite unrestrained as well. Please leave past confrontations out of new threads.

To those newbies to ASF, please read the forum code of conduct and posting guidelines before posting.

A general observation: Each of us can decide how enjoyable these forums are so take some responsibility for how you phrase your remarks and observations. You can always use the 'ignore' button through your User Control Panel in the toolbar to avoid reading posts by people who offend you.

Thank you for your cooperation ladies and gentlemen; thank you especially to those members who've kept things professional.

RichKid
Moderator


----------



## keebab (27 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*



			
				astojic86 said:
			
		

> Strategy A)
> 
> LOL wayne you gambler  : lol what is it the hat or the dart board today :
> 
> JUST KIDDING




I play quite a bit of poker and quite frankly I would be scared to gamble with WayneL. He'd have my volatility pegged and charted within minutes. 

Damn, oversold again! Rematch?

Cheers

Keebab


----------



## Bobby (27 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*



			
				RichKid said:
			
		

> Okay, that's about enough of the silly personal attacks, if this is contructive criticism that's fine but otherwise it'll descend into a free for all. A bit of 'backchat' and joking is okay but I have a feeling this is going to get nasty if it goes on for much longer. There have been some good exchanges here about the value of courses vs free info and related topics but some posts have been quite unrestrained as well. Please leave past confrontations out of new threads.
> 
> To those newbies to ASF, please read the forum code of conduct and posting guidelines before posting.
> 
> ...



Hello Richkid,

Just some advice, first stick the word Moderator up top next to your name, you have my respect already, let other members know who you are.

Allow a bit more riposte between members, its entertaining ! Makes the site a better place.  

Regards Bob.


----------



## zozzy222 (27 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*

Everyone has valid points but wasted far too much time attacking each other. The same things could have been said in a friendly and diplimatic fashion.

Yes a lot of information can be found in books and using free resources but you have to have the time and the inclination to do the research and formulate your own strategies from this. Often these can only be validated and refined by applying them directly to markets which can take time (and money).

money tree has offered his own personal strategies which he has formulated over the years and most of which he has used himself. Some will be very interesting, others not so interesting as just like a music band making a new album, you have to try and make up the numbers to sell the product.

For me personally I think a course like this would be very usefull. I have traded stocks, I know options well in theory but I don't have the time to put in the hours required to turn the knowledge into an edge. money tree may provide this.

Although my offer to pay half price to review this course was rejected I think the free offer is a good idea. money tree would like to generate interest out honest reviews and this is a good business strategy and shows he may have something to offer. How many of those scam sites out there offer there product for free? none because they want to sell as much as possible before the audience cottons on.

So why don't I buy the course?  At this stage there is not enough excitment being generated about the course contents to make me take the leap at the full price. This may change after the free reviews come back. But right now I would be willing to pay half of the usual price to find out for my self (and tell others if required).

BTW money tree, I was dissapointed that you took the bait with those attacking posts. It is always best to ignore unconstructive comments - and you will find their authors will just go away without having to place them on your ignore list.


----------



## bullmarket (27 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*

hi zozzy222 

You have made some valid points.

But imo what reflects poorly on money tree is that although he invites negative comments about his course (as per his earlier post in this thread) then after I acknowledged his course notes may be useful to some I then said I had no interest in his free offer because I saw he got things wrong in other posts in these forums too often for my liking after which he replies with a childish, immature personal attack not only on me but to others who disagreed with him.

My view is that if he talks to his clients or potential clients in the same way he childishly responds to some posts in here then no wonder he has to resort to giving his course away for free.

Imo you can't have it both ways by inviting negative comments and then responding with personal attacks while at the same time failing in any way whatsoever proving the negative comments are wrong in any way.

But for me personally, it's all water off a duck's back and I just continue to call things as I see them regardless. 

cheers

bullmarket


----------



## Happy (27 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*

Hello Julia,

I've got several possible answers:

1. Hang in there and you’ll get there.
2. Your posts look more mature than you are
3. Another M - error 
4. Condition 3 excluded all other contitions

(Sorry for possible hardship, but thought this might be funny to some)


----------



## RichKid (27 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*



			
				Bobby said:
			
		

> Hello Richkid,
> 
> Just some advice, first stick the word Moderator up top next to your name, you have my respect already, let other members know who you are.
> 
> ...




Thanks Bob, but I'll stay as a plain clothers 'cop' for now, the majority of the ASF force are in uniform. 'RichKid' is on the list of moderators (Forum Leaders") anyhow for anyone who wants to check. (Also I like my tag a lot better- so much in so few words! Everyone should have a plan)

I agree that some general banter is good, even if it gets a bit colourful at times but in the past these things have got way out of hand, I'd rather stifle a bit of the more personal exchanges than let it degenerate. It's not always easy getting the right balance but I'll do my best. This is what makes each forum different, so hopefully the majority of posters here approve of the general standard but I do welcome your feedback and look forward to your posts.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (27 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*

I would like to say that Moneytree has done a good thing and he deserves some credit for it regardless of the intent or strings attached.

Good work MT! 

Richkid,

My comment before was a joke, as in "where" if not on this forum.


----------



## RichKid (27 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*



			
				Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> ...
> Richkid,
> My comment before was a joke, as in "where" if not on this forum.




No probs snake, I wasn't actually referring to your comment; I appreciate the humour.


----------



## TraderPro (28 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*

Bah Humbug.... does anyone in this forum stay on topic???

Six pages of garbage and still no FREE COURSE?!? Geez Louise...

Anyway, why don't you guys lay off MoneyTree? 

Is this a case of the "tall popy syndrome" that Aussies seem to have?


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (28 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*

Richkid thankyou for your hospitality.


----------



## Prospector (28 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*



			
				TraderPro said:
			
		

> Bah Humbug.... does anyone in this forum stay on topic???
> 
> Six pages of garbage and still no FREE COURSE?!? Geez Louise...
> 
> ...





It was announced a couple of pages back!   Thats why it got off topic.  And anyway, why is your garbage better than ours


----------



## Julia (28 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*

This post is to record on the forum that I have decided not to do Moneytree's course.

Having been advised by Moneytree via PM that he "had run out of the current version of the course" and he would therefore be sending me the previous version I simply don't feel that what is being offered now matches what I understood to be the original offer.

He has said that the older version lacks aspects which are included in the current version but - no problem - the missing content can be accessed via the website.

This is not what was presented in the original offer .

Thank you for the opportunity, Moneytree, but I'm not comfortable with how you have done this.

Julia


----------



## money tree (28 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*

for your information Julia, I update the course every few weeks. I never stated that what I was giving away was guaranteed to be up to the minute.

The only change to this version was that I pasted some comments from the forum. You are acting as if I sold you windows XP but put Windows 95 in the box.

Its amazing how some people whine when they are not paying a cent!

Also, Richkid refused to supply his details, insisting on being anonymous. He wanted me to send the course to Joe, who would forward it (without reading it......yeah right). The only reason someone would want to be anonymous is if they are up to no good.


----------



## bullmarket (28 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*

your honour........................................

I rest my case 

cheers

bullmarket


----------



## Sir Burr (28 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*



			
				money tree said:
			
		

> refused to supply his details



I'm happy to give my details, if your happy to take a risk on having me give a *fair* report.

I don't have a "reputation" like others here who have applied. 

Cheers SB


----------



## markrmau (28 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*

MT,

If you are willing to reopen the offer, I would like to apply.

I will report my opinion as impartially as I can. (However, I have only been trading for 3 years, so my experience is limited). Anyone is welcome to know who I am as a real person - just ask privately. (Will not post my real email address in public to avoid spam).

I am happy to review the first version of the course. 

I would have to admit that I was a little concerned from the suggestion from your website to sell calls on a stock (eg. NAB) if you would like to own it for yield but think that it is currently too expensive. But this is a personal trading bias of mine - a difference of style. My style is currently the opposite of positive gearing - jump in for a quick buck where I believe anomalies in market sentiment will give me one.

I also think you have been given a bit of a hard time in general - you do offer interesting material from time to time, but every slight F'kUp is jumped apon. 
But in short, I am interested, but am a little short on time, and may not have sufficient experience to comment on some of your strategies.

Also, if I actually use the strategies in your course, I will pay you the full amount for the course. [Unfortunately you will have to take my word here, and don't forget I am paying an accountant to set up my trading buisiness].

Regards,
Mark.


----------



## quinny (28 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*

Hmm that's a bit strange having two of the three picked not wanting to (or not being able to) participate.

Although I would still like to participate in the course I do not expect to be given a chance since I am such an unknown in here.

Moneytree if would like to have someone new to different trading strategies give a review of (and attempt) the ones in your course then I'd be more than happy to.
However if you want a more experienced trader to review it then by all means do not give it me. 

I was looking forward to the more experienced traders giving a review of the course but I think I'd be happy with anyone giving their unbiased review.

Cheers,
Quinny


----------



## RichKid (28 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*



			
				money tree said:
			
		

> for your information Julia, I update the course every few weeks. I never stated that what I was giving away was guaranteed to be up to the minute.
> 
> The only change to this version was that I pasted some comments from the forum. You are acting as if I sold you windows XP but put Windows 95 in the box.
> 
> ...



Money Tree,
Yes, that's right, I don't feel comfortable dealing with you now and although a review would have been helpful to me and the members it is not something that is crucial considering the issues. I tried to resolve the issues via pm but it hasn't worked.

As you don't trust Joe (who, for the record, enjoys my utmost respect- you may see this as bias) I told you to seal it and to place your signature across the seals. I also told you that as a regular poster and moderator I felt more comfortable doing it anonymously, you had nothing to lose as knowing my details wont help you track copies unless you had some sophisticated tracking systems and I assured you that I wouldn't copy it. Needless to say some of your past altercations on this site didn't help your cause either, although I have always tried to give you the benefit of any doubts I had about you. It may just be a personality clash between you and me.

I feel more comfortable dealing with other 'educators' that I know by reputation and experience. I'm sorry that this hasn't worked out, some of the members may have benefited from a review (or they may have not). 

*The only educators or tipsters I can recommend atm are Nick Radge, Daryl Guppy, Alan Hull and Fat Prophets. There are plenty of books written by those and others (eg Chris Tate) too which are like 'mini-courses'. I have mentioned them before on ASF. I am not an expert so remember that this is just my opinion.*


----------



## markrmau (28 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*



			
				markrmau said:
			
		

> to sell calls on a stock (eg. NAB)



sorry, stupid me. "sell puts" it should be.


----------



## Porper (28 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*



			
				RichKid said:
			
		

> Money Tree,
> Yes, that's right, I don't feel comfortable dealing with you now




It always sounded dodgy to me, hence my post stating I was not interested at all.

It seems it was a good P.R. gimmick and not much more.

We are not stupid on here, being new to trading / investing doesn't mean we are ripe for picking.It is also amazing how new members suddenly appeared thinking they had a chance of getting the "holy grail" for free.


----------



## Bobby (28 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*



			
				Julia said:
			
		

> This post is to record on the forum that I have decided not to do Moneytree's course.
> 
> Having been advised by Moneytree via PM that he "had run out of the current version of the course" and he would therefore be sending me the previous version I simply don't feel that what is being offered now matches what I understood to be the original offer.
> 
> ...



Hello Julia,

I think you made the right choice, you were polite to Moneytree in stating your reasons why you  declined his gratuitous offer.

Bob.


----------



## money tree (29 April 2006)

*Re: FREE COURSE!*



			
				markrmau said:
			
		

> I would have to admit that I was a little concerned from the suggestion from your website to sell calls on a stock (eg. NAB) if you would like to own it for yield but think that it is currently too expensive.




One of the rules I state for utilising the "10% discount" strategy is to first check with the 19 second rule. This high yield protects the stock from major tankage to an extent. I doubt any bank fits the criteria in this market.

Back in 2003 I was the biggest bank bull around. They were yielding 8%. Some members of the propertyinvesting.com forum may remember


----------

